# Best pipe hanger ever



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

His seems potentially dangerous.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I've seen/done worse


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just Apply silicone to base to bring up to code.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I prefer PVC for my gas hangers.


----------



## pipe-it-up (Feb 7, 2015)

chicken ****


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I'm most impressed by the notch in the top for the pipe to rest in; that's attention to detail.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've done that for temporary sump lines that have been frozen or crushed. I would never leave it like that. Pipe stays obvs. Cost too much.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

it would work ok and I have seen much much worse....

but why not just double up a few bricks under
the pipe for rock solid support???


----------

